
German network authority demands registration of XMPP client software - photon-torpedo
https://twitter.com/Xabber_XMPP/status/844865634672435200
======
photon-torpedo
Additional info: According to a German news article [1], this affects more
than 100 developers/companies who provide XMPP client software. In their view,
these count as "telecommunication providers". The interesting bit is that they
explicitly point out part 7 of the TKG (telecommunications act) which details
the telecommunication provider's duties in assisting law enforcement agencies,
such as providing interfaces for targeted surveillance.

[1] [https://www.golem.de/news/meldepflicht-bundesnetzagentur-
wil...](https://www.golem.de/news/meldepflicht-bundesnetzagentur-will-hundert-
jabber-clients-regulieren-1703-126929.html)

